# Fish Pond In Need Of Tender Loving Care!



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Me again!! I really do hope that in a few months time I will be doing some "giving" instead of all the "taking" on this forum!!! I can almost hear some of you saying -"....oh no, it'll take you a lot longer than a few months m'dear."!!! 

My question this week is: we have a 6x4m fish pond which has been extremely neglected!

We absolutely know we're not qualified to do an overhaul to this ourselves but maybe some of you on here may say that we can and I would welcome any advice.

If however, it is a categoric NO.....leave it to the professionals (!!), are there any forum members out there who can recommend a company/individual in our area (Altea La Vella, Costa Blanca) who comes with a good reputation??

As always, my thanks!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I've always wanted a fish pond but am scared to even start thinking about it. How do the fish cope in the heat? If my pool gets to over 30 degrees every year, how do I prevent my fish from being boiled?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Circulation and sufficient shade.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I've always wanted a fish pond but am scared to even start thinking about it. How do the fish cope in the heat? If my pool gets to over 30 degrees every year, how do I prevent my fish from being boiled?


Take them out in May/June and fry them or leave them until July when they should be nicely poached skim them off the top where they will be floating and make fish cakes.


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Have been having a right laugh at you regulars on here!


----------



## Phil-H (Feb 9, 2015)

The first question is 'how old is the pond' and mainly how deep is it.
Because of the heat the main thing the pond will need is depth and plenty of shady parts.

True story:
A friend of mine here in the UK decided to do away with their overgrown ornamental patio waterfall/fountain which was already there when they bought the house some 10+ years before, now bare in mind this was totally overgrown and nothing had been done to it for many years, when they started to get all the weeds cut down and pulled out they discovered a smallish pond not much bigger than maybe one meter in diameter with Koi Carp still in it.

Basically, mother nature had provided all that the fish had needed in their secluded hidey-hole.

Maybe with your pond maybe being overgrown it's also helping to protect any fish there may be from the sun and any large birds looking for food, so basically, don't go mad at it, but maybe just clear out a small section so that you can or should be able to see into the water.

If you are also of the mind to be patient, sit by the pool and gently tap the side then throw a few fish food pellets in, do it often enough and eventually you will get the fish eating out of your fingers, but it does take time and lots of patience, but there is nothing nicer than sitting next to a fish pond and preferably with the sound of running water maybe from a fountain or waterfall, which also helps to oxygenate the water which the fish need.

Now, what exactly was it you wanted someone to do to your pond that you don't think you could do yourself?


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

Well Phil. ...Firstly THANK YOU! Incredible.....Koi Carp.....what a waste not having them as part of your daily viewing!
We've seen goldfish in ours up to 4 inches that appear to be breeding and literally only 1 minute ago, as I was reading out your reply funnily enough, a small foot long snake! 
Pool is full of silt (?) and/or sand so THINK it may need vacuumed? ?? Also water level appears to be dropping quite a bit and the waterfall appears to be completely goosed. Trying to take a photo of it but not best photographer in the world! 
LOVE the idea of feeding the fish but a little less keen to vacuum in case we do more damage than good.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

We have a lovely pond with deep water and a good pump and filter to keep it clean. Unfortunately all of the goldfish have disappeared, probably eaten by rats! We do, however, have some natterjack toads but they are very noisy!


----------



## carusel (Mar 14, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> We have a lovely pond with deep water and a good pump and filter to keep it clean. Unfortunately all of the goldfish have disappeared, probably eaten by rats! We do, however, have some natterjack toads but they are very noisy!


The toads - YEP, we've got them too and they are, as you say right noisy blighters, for such small creatures!!!


----------



## Foggy3659 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, I am moving to Campo Verde in March/April this year, 2017. I have just had built at the house a Koi pond some 8mx5m and 2m deep. I am bringing new pumps, filtration, lights over from the UK. I have been quoted an astronomical price for bringing my fish over by a UK company, does anyone know of a transportation company in Spain whom would give me a quote please.

Foggy3659 (soon to be ex-pat)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Foggy3659 said:


> Hi, I am moving to Campo Verde in March/April this year, 2017. I have just had built at the house a Koi pond some 8mx5m and 2m deep. I am bringing new pumps, filtration, lights over from the UK. I have been quoted an astronomical price for bringing my fish over by a UK company, does anyone know of a transportation company in Spain whom would give me a quote please.
> 
> Foggy3659 (soon to be ex-pat)


Why not rent-a-van and drive them over yourself? We moved all our worldly goods that way.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

That's not a pond it's a swimming pool !


----------

